# SIPS and K4 -- cant create new instruments



## caseyjames (Nov 7, 2009)

Sips instruments created in 3.5 run fine in 4, but when I try and create new patches directly in 4 its a no go.

Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 9, 2009)

I presume you are talking about creating a new patch with SIPS 2? If not, I'm not sure what SIPS has to do with your problem? 

If you are having problems with assigning group types and such from SIPS 2, it could be that NI has changed something with the engine parameters for creating groups, etc. Since I don't personally have K4 yet, I would have no way of verifying this. Perhaps someone else with K4 that also uses SIPS 2 could comment further?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## NOX (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello CaseyJames

I've read elsewhere that you are a SIPS nutcase and well... so am I.

I'm currently building a big winds template with SIPS 2 on K3.5. 

So when i read your post my heart skipped a beat :shock: ... could it be that SIPS2 really
has problems in K4 ?

I'm tempted by the new AET in K4 but if SIPS can't make it in K4 then
i"m staying here on K3.5. You hear that Big Bob ? Just because of
your amazing and awesome SIPS 2 script i will remain the rest of my
life here stucked on K3.5 !

Casey can you be very specific of what is it you can't do with SIPS2 and K4
We are all ears here, we want to know !

Again thank you MIster Villwock for the Solo Instrument Performance Suite,
there is something new to learn from this script everyday, especially musically.

Well we are waiting for your answer CaseyJames, ardently hoping that if a real
problem is found... it can be fixed.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 10, 2009)

> You hear that Big Bob ? Just because of
> your amazing and awesome SIPS 2 script i will remain the rest of my
> life here stucked on K3.5 !




I'm Humbled :oops: 

But, let's hope it will port to K4 without too much hassle.


----------



## caseyjames (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, crazy deadlines, no sleeps two nights and counting.

Yep I have a big SIPPY in a heart tattooed on my derriere. Any thing that brings new relevance to forgotten tools and methods gets an A+ in my book.

Assigning groups doesn't seem to work, I think bob might be onto it.

So far I have not had issues with playing SIPS2 patches, made in 3.5, in 4; just creating new ones.

I am not sure Kontakt 4 is as stable as 3.5... Loading templates is a slow business so I haven't gone through enough loads to know for sure, but I have had issues with kontakt forgetting multi's in multi instace projects and hard crashing.

AET is very nice in combination with sips, with the added benifit of not having to trigger all dynamic groups on xfade patches... SIPS2 can really creep up there with the voice count when doing portamento on a 4 layer mod patch.

I saw mojo horns the other day and it seems to be using a modified sips with some very goodie goodies in it. For one, the equal power portamento is available on the pitch wheel so that arbitrary pitch curves can be created like playing a good old fashioned pitchwheel (i like the current SIPS2 portamento mode too for most things).

I would say there is little harm in using K4 but just avoid making multis etc with it


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 29, 2009)

Sooo .... is it worth upgrading to K4 from K3 for a SIPS user ... or rather not worth it?


----------



## caseyjames (Nov 30, 2009)

There is no improved stability and there are a few issues it seems with some older scripts...

I work around it and don't really regret moving from 3.5, which was no peach. Not for everything but that AET can be pretty great, especially with sips where a x-fade patch with four voice gets multiplied by SIPS portamento and mupltiple trigering modes.

K2 with jbridge was really the best. I wish it was possible to save out patches for older versions. 

If your looking for better stability and performance with lots of RAM usage wait for an update.


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 30, 2009)

caseyjames @ Mon Nov 30 said:


> 3.5, which was no peach.



Peach ... ?

You mean 3.5 was not so good, right?

(honestly said I am still on K2 with K3 sitting in an unopened box here since a year ...)


----------

